# Bucks, Sanders begin buyout talks



## Bubbles

> Buyout discussions have commenced between the Milwaukee Bucks and Larry Sanders that would make the recently suspended big man a free agent, according to league sources.
> 
> Sanders has served a 10-game suspension for violating the league's anti-drug program but has not returned to the team and is not expected to play for Milwaukee again. He has been listed as out for "personal reasons" in each of the Bucks' last three games.
> 
> The 26-year-old has been adamant that he wants to resume his NBA career despite the personal struggles that have resulted in two league suspensions in less than a year.
> 
> "Soon you all will know the truth," Sanders tweeted last week.
> 
> When asked last week about Sanders' status, Bucks coach Jason Kidd told local reporters: "That will be determined during the break."
> 
> Because of thumb and eye injuries -- as well as suspensions -- Sanders has only appeared in just 50 games games for Milwaukee since landing a four-year, $44 million contract extension during the summer of 2013.
> 
> He's been one of the league's most impactful defensive big men when he's been on the floor, but the surprising Bucks -- off to a 30-23 start under Kidd -- have coped well without him this season, posting a 12-7 record in those games while relying on the likes of John Henson, Ersan Ilyasova, Zaza Pachulia and the recently signed Kenyon Martin.
> 
> NBA players don't face suspensions for violating the league's anti-drug policy until their third such violation. Sanders was suspended for the final five games of the 2013-14 season and, through the most recent suspension, forfeited more than $1 million of his $11 million salary this season.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12332804/milwaukee-bucks-larry-sanders-begin-buyout-talks


----------



## RollWithEm

I hope this guy finds a way to regain his motivation and play some ball.


----------



## Marcus13

Hate him. Him landing on a contender this season is a disgusting thought


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> I hope this guy finds a way to regain his motivation and play some ball.


I don't. What a piece of shit. He's going to get a buyout and then all the sudden decide he wants to play basketball again and try to cash in?

The guy should never play a game of basketball again.


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> Hate him. Him landing on a contender this season is a disgusting thought


I'd love it. The guy is a cancer.


----------



## RollWithEm

As always, I want as many good players in the league as I can get. When he's motivated, Sanders is a top 5 rim protector. I want to see him on the floor.


----------



## Kreutz35

How I feel about Sanders leaving the Bucks:


----------



## Kreutz35

When he was playing well, and wasn't going Britney-in-2007 crazy, I loved having him on our team. But with the great chemistry this Bucks team has been playing with lately, I want the Cancer formerly known as LARRY SANDERS! as far away as humanly possible.


----------



## R-Star

Addition by subtraction. Glad to see the Pistons may have started a precedence here.


----------



## ATLien

R-Star said:


> Addition by subtraction. Glad to see the Pistons may have started a precedence here.


Didn't Toronto get hot immediately after they dumped Rudy Gay last year too? Amazing how important chemistry still matters


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> Didn't Toronto get hot immediately after they dumped Rudy Gay last year too?


The Ewing theory is for real.


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> When he was playing well, and wasn't going Britney-in-2007 crazy, I loved having him on our team. But with the great chemistry this Bucks team has been playing with lately, I want the Cancer formerly known as LARRY SANDERS! as far away as humanly possible.


That sums it up pretty well for me.


----------



## roux

Great news, time for the bucks to keep moving on. Also screw sanders, this is one of the most unprofessional things I have ever seen a pro athlete do. Even a million dollar buyout is too much for this clown. He has done literally nothing to earn this money.


----------



## R-Star

roux said:


> Great news, time for the bucks to keep moving on. Also screw sanders, this is one of the most unprofessional things I have ever seen a pro athlete do. Even a million dollar buyout is too much for this clown. He has done literally nothing to earn this money.


The guy is nuts and I'm sure he has a Saul Goodman like agent. They will try to press the Bucks for every last dollar.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> Didn't Toronto get hot immediately after they dumped Rudy Gay last year too? Amazing how important chemistry still matters


And a guy like Lance Stephenson regressed the Hornets this season. Chemistry is second only to talent in my opinion.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> The guy is nuts and I'm sure he has a Saul Goodman like agent. They will try to press the Bucks for every last dollar.


This is why guaranteed contracts are a joke.. What's going to stop the next lazy turd from retiring at 25 with a big buyout after signing a brand new contract. I'd sanders doeant play another nba game this is going to set a terrible precedent going forward.


----------



## R-Star

roux said:


> This is why guaranteed contracts are a joke.. What's going to stop the next lazy turd from retiring at 25 with a big buyout after signing a brand new contract. I'd sanders doeant play another nba game this is going to set a terrible precedent going forward.


Problem is I think it will look just as bad or worse if he gets bought out, signs a rest of the year deal with a contender and plays well, then cashes in this summer.

Every player who decides they don't like their team will start trying to pull a Larry.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Milwaukee should do the same thing Detroit did with Josh Smith. If they waive him outright they can use the stretch provision and pay him the $33 million he is owed over the next three years in $4.7 million installments over the next seven. That's an instant extra $6.3 million of cap space in the summers of 2015, 2016, and 2017. After that the cap sky rockets with the new TV deal and the $4.7 million payments are easily absorbed. Plus, by not negotiating with him they get to keep his setoff rights and help themselves to half of his future earnings above the minimum for the next 7 years (and any money recouped also comes off the cap).


----------



## R-Star

Mrs. Thang said:


> Milwaukee should do the same thing Detroit did with Josh Smith. If they waive him outright they can use the stretch provision and pay him the $33 million he is owed over the next three years in $4.7 million installments over the next seven. That's an instant extra $6.3 million of cap space in the summers of 2015, 2016, and 2017. After that the cap sky rockets with the new TV deal and the $4.7 million payments are easily absorbed. Plus, by not negotiating with him they get to keep his setoff rights and help themselves to half of his future earnings above the minimum for the next 7 years (and any money recouped also comes off the cap).


I assume that's what they're going to do. I wasn't award of the setoff rights rule though. You always seem to be extremely knowledgeable when it comes to contracts and the rule book.


----------



## Bogg

ATLien said:


> Didn't Toronto get hot immediately after they dumped Rudy Gay last year too? Amazing how important chemistry still matters


To be fair, Rudy's played much better in Sacramento as well. That seems to be more a case of pieces not fitting well together and Toronto not using him well than selfish old Rudy ruining the whole team.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> To be fair, Rudy's played much better in Sacramento as well. That seems to be more a case of pieces not fitting well together and Toronto not using him well than selfish old Rudy ruining the whole team.


Yea, Gay got a bad rap and I'm glad it all turned out for him. The Rudy Gay fan club was pretty lonely, but I had to stay due to my anti analytics stance I've taken. ****ing John Hollinger.


----------



## Kreutz35

Well this just got even more interesting. Gery Woelful (a local Bucks reporter) reported on a Milwaukee radio station that he was told that last week Larry's agents negotiated a buyout that they (agents) were ok with but Larry rejected it. Gery said he was told by this person that Larry wants the entire amount owed him. 

Gery says he thinks if Larry gets full amount, Larry won't play NBA basketball anymore. Says person close to Larry told Gery that Larry has little desire to play basketball.


----------



## Bubbles

What a piece of shit.


----------



## Bogg

What would it take for Milwaukee to be able to void his contract? How many more drug suspensions would it take? Furthermore, how many draft picks would they give the Celtics simply to dump him for expirings (or air, as the Rondo exception would allow)?


----------



## Kreutz35

I think there's precedent that they could void his contract now, but they're trying to avoid it because of the probably legal battle that Larry would raise.


----------



## Dornado

A lot of people lining up to call a guy they don't know a piece of shit. Don't we know pretty much none of the story at this point? The only comments I've seen from him have been about his personal health. I'll stick with 'troubled' and hold off on the 'piece of shit' talk until I know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Bubbles

Dornado said:


> A lot of people lining up to call a guy they don't know a piece of shit. Don't we know pretty much none of the story at this point? The only comments I've seen from him have been about his personal health. I'll stick with 'troubled' and hold off on the 'piece of shit' talk until I know what the hell is going on.


That's fair. I've been holding back so far, but if Gery Woelful's source is to be believed, then I'm having a hard time siding with Sanders anymore. Why he would think that he is entitled to all of that money that he hasn't earned is beyond me. And if he really is pushing for that then I hope the Bucks take him to court to get his contract voided.


----------



## Dornado

Bubbles said:


> That's fair. I've been holding back so far, but if Gery Woelful's source is to be believed, then I'm having a hard time siding with Sanders anymore. Why he would think that he is entitled to all of that money that he hasn't earned is beyond me. And if he really is pushing for that then I hope the Bucks take him to court to get his contract voided.


You can't get all of your contract if you refuse to play (http://www.nbpa.org/sites/default/files/EXHIBIT A.pdf)... that demand doesn't make any sense unless there is context that we're unaware of.


----------



## ATLien

Guy is a piece of shit. I hope no contender picks him up.


----------



## Basel

ATLien said:


> Guy is a piece of shit. I hope no contender picks him up.



I don't see why anyone would.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> You can't get all of your contract if you refuse to play (http://www.nbpa.org/sites/default/files/EXHIBIT A.pdf)... that demand doesn't make any sense unless there is context that we're unaware of.


Larry Sanders doesn't make any sense either, which is exactly why I predicted he'd want 100% of the contract.

He's a piece of shit. There's no "Well he has mental issues so...." no. I know people with mental issues who are upstanding people I personally look up to. I know people with no mental issues who are absolute bags of shit. 

I'm getting a little tired of the PC "well this guy might have mental issues so it's not his fault" bullshit. The guy has gotten multiple failed drug tests, broke his hand in a bar fight, is physically healthy but refuses to play, I mean come the **** on. There's no excuse. Especially since he basically waited for his pay day before going full asshole on the team. 

If he acted like Royce White and did it from day one that's one thing. But he waited until he was paid.


----------



## Kreutz35

Mental issues are no excuse for not knowing right from wrong.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> Larry Sanders doesn't make any sense either, which is exactly why I predicted he'd want 100% of the contract.
> 
> He's a piece of shit. There's no "Well he has mental issues so...." no. I know people with mental issues who are upstanding people I personally look up to. I know people with no mental issues who are absolute bags of shit.
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of the PC "well this guy might have mental issues so it's not his fault" bullshit. The guy has gotten multiple failed drug tests, broke his hand in a bar fight, is physically healthy but refuses to play, I mean come the **** on. There's no excuse. Especially since he basically waited for his pay day before going full asshole on the team.
> 
> If he acted like Royce White and did it from day one that's one thing. But he waited until he was paid.


Don't forget about the cruelty to animals charge!


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> Don't forget about the cruelty to animals charge!


Honestly didn't even remember it, which surprises me because it's something that outrages me. 

The guy is clearly a bag of shit. I don't buy the never playing basketball again bullshit either. He'll try and Andrew Bynum his way onto some sucker team to get some more money. If the Bucks give him a full buy out why would he not? They're basically telling him the NBA is his personal ATM with no repercussion.


----------



## Dornado

there was a cruelty to animals charge?


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> there was a cruelty to animals charge?


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck...gs-out-in-the-cold-b99140898z1-231642171.html

Just looked it up. I guess he left 2 german shepard puppies outside in the cold with no food or water. That's a little ambiguous to me so I won't pile that on to the other shit I'm judging him on. 

I leave my dogs out in far colder weather, although they have food and water and a doggy door to the shop. I don't know all the details with Larry.


----------



## TheAnswer

R-Star said:


> I'm getting a little tired of the PC "well this guy might have mental issues so it's not his fault" bullshit.


You really surprised tho? This is Dornado you quoted after all. Same guy who backed Josh Gordon with his "emotional" bullshit open letter. "Dornado fighting for the scum of the world. Who would have thunk it?" 

You said it best then. 

Larry is indeed a piece of shit.


----------



## R-Star

Guess he's getting 13 mil out of the deal. Bucks did better than I thought.

Good riddance.


----------



## Kreutz35

Wow, if we use the stretch provision, that's less than $2 mil per year against our cap. I'll gladly take that, as stupid as this whole situation has been.


----------



## Kreutz35

On one hand, it's sad that I'm happy to give a guy $13 mil he hasn't earned to just leave us alone.

On the other hand, holy balls that could have been a lot worse.

If Larry really wants to walk away and is just smart, this money can carry him through the rest of his life.


----------



## R-Star

Kreutz35 said:


> On one hand, it's sad that I'm happy to give a guy $13 mil he hasn't earned to just leave us alone.
> 
> On the other hand, holy balls that could have been a lot worse.
> 
> If Larry really wants to walk away and is just smart, this money can carry him through the rest of his life.


I'm fairly confident Larry Sanders is an athlete gone wrong story 5 years from now on ESPN. He'll be fighting Vin Baker for day old dumpster donuts before long.


----------



## Kreutz35

It'll be interesting to see what the Bucks do now. They have a free roster spot, some new free cap next offseason, and they've been tied to a handful of trade rumors. The timing of this happening can't be a coincidence, can it?


----------



## Kreutz35

R-Star said:


> I'm fairly confident Larry Sanders is an athlete gone wrong story 5 years from now on ESPN. He'll be fighting Vin Baker for day old dumpster donuts before long.


Oh, I'm far from saying that he will do that, but if he's smart, he's being given every opportunity to have an easy rest of his life.


----------



## Bogg

Kreutz35 said:


> Wow, if we use the stretch provision, that's less than $2 mil per year against our cap. I'll gladly take that, as stupid as this whole situation has been.


If I understand correctly, and I may not, I think his salary this year is credited as-is, because you can't "stretch" a contract after a certain date (I think it's August 31st) in a fiscal year. The amount debited against Milwaukee's cap for the next 7 years may actually be something more like $1 million or less per year.


----------



## Kreutz35

Bogg said:


> If I understand correctly, and I may not, I think his salary this year is credited as-is, because you can't "stretch" a contract after a certain date (I think it's August 31st) in a fiscal year. The amount debited against Milwaukee's cap for the next 7 years may actually be something more like $1 million or less per year.


So this year's contract would be included in the $13? If so, that would be terrific, but I wasn't thinking that's how it will work.


----------



## Kreutz35

There once was a man named Larry
Whose defensive potential was scary
But he smoked lots of pot 
And blocked his last shot 
When he fought an Albanian named Jerry


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> Wow, if we use the stretch provision, that's less than $2 mil per year against our cap. I'll gladly take that, as stupid as this whole situation has been.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568083004452700160


----------



## Bubbles

I'm seeing that the buyout could be closer to $15M. Still, $13M-$15M is a lot better than I thought we would do on this.


----------



## roux

See ya larry, enjoyed your one good year


----------



## Dornado

TheAnswer said:


> You really surprised tho? This is Dornado you quoted after all. Same guy who backed Josh Gordon with his "emotional" bullshit open letter. "Dornado fighting for the scum of the world. Who would have thunk it?"
> 
> You said it best then.
> 
> Larry is indeed a piece of shit.


Do I know you?

You may want to re-read that thread.. I'm too lazy, but I don't think I ever made any claims about Gordon being a good guy or reacting to his "emotional" pleas.. I believe I took the outlandish position that smoking pot/failing a drug test or getting a dui at age 23 doesn't automatically make you a "piece of shit"/loser/asshole/person who should eat a dick/whatever over-the-top moral indignation R-Star was spewing.


----------



## Bubbles

Drop the personal attacks, stop with the mindless arguing, and move on. Otherwise I can just keep trashing posts.


----------



## R-Star

Bubbles said:


> Drop the personal attacks, stop with the mindless arguing, and move on. Otherwise I can just keep trashing posts.


Big tough assistant trailer park supervisor throwing his belly around. 


You win this round, Bobandy.


----------



## R-Star

Unrelated, but I'm totally stealing charlatan. 

It's an R-Star original now.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Larry went from piece of shit to bag of shit before the thread ended. I'm waiting to see if he'll be called a dumpster of shit.


----------



## Bubbles

*Larry Sanders to ‘look into coming back’ to NBA*



> After accepting a buyout from the Milwaukee Bucks to step away from the NBA last season, Larry Sanders told The Vertical he plans to pursue a return to the NBA once his off-court ventures stabilize.
> "Once my art, music and passions off the court feel stable, I will look into coming back," Sanders told The Vertical. "I still love basketball. I want stability around me, and part of my mindset to leave was not to put all my eggs in one basket.
> 
> “I feel highly valuable on any team. There aren't a lot of people who can bring my game to a team. I still play basketball all the time, staying in shape. I will need to make sure the situation is right for me.”
> 
> Sanders, an athletic shot-blocker at 6-foot-11, became one of the league’s most promising centers during five seasons with the Bucks. He had a career year in 2012-13, averaging 9.8 points, 9.5 rebounds and 2.8 blocks in 71 games, which culminated in his participation with USA Basketball and a $44 million extension.
> 
> Sanders receives $1.86 million per year until 2022 through his buyout with the Bucks via the stretch provision. Any future contract Sanders signs would be unaffected.
> 
> Sanders’ personal life unraveled from 2013-15, beginning with a Milwaukee bar fight in November 2013 in which he was cited by police but did not face criminal charges. He then was suspended twice for violating the NBA’s anti-drug program and went on a personal leave of absence, which led to the buyout in February 2015. Sanders admitted at the time he needed to work on himself as he exited the league.
> 
> People close to Sanders have discussed his seriousness to return to the NBA sooner rather than later. Nevertheless, Sanders would need to continue cleansing his lifestyle and show teams a renewed focus on the game. For now, Sanders says there is no timetable toward a return. He now resides in Los Angeles where he releases music, including a recent single called “Black Mercedes.”
> 
> Sanders said once his management company for artists, designers and photographers becomes more established, “coming back to the game will be easier.”


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/larry-sanders-to--look-into-coming-back--to-nba-151157576.html

This will make @R-Star happy. :laugh:


----------

